
Why a Toaster Is a Design Triumph - fredley
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/07/toaster-a-bit-more-button/534312/?single_page=true
======
vbuwivbiu
please apply the same thinking to microwave ovens - and loose the beep while
you're at it

